# Looking for work in ocean county nj/toms river area



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a pu with 7.6 plow.any one need help? 732-678-8681


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We can use your truck in Queens NY; We can pay travel time and can dispatch you before it starts snowing.

Brian or Joanne 508-466-8246


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Joe, just checking in too see if you called that number I sent you for that job on brick.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Plowing where you from in Jackson thats where im from as well.


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

PALS Landscapin;1670451 said:


> Plowing where you from in Jackson thats where im from as well.


I'm located by county line road by the burger king and Rita's ice


----------

